# russian or greek in portland oregon



## Revanth (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey all,

I just wanted to check if anyone has an idea as to where I can get a russian or a greek tort in Portland OR. . .

Thanks. .


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 18, 2011)

What size are you looking for? I have hatchlings available.


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 18, 2011)

May help to tell you I'm in Eastern Washington and go to Portland often!


----------



## Revanth (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey,

I am looking for a size wich does not require a lot of care. . .;-) coz I am very new to the hobby. . .I know how to maintain aquariums, but not torts. . .could you please let me know what care goes into hatchlings? 

Also what do u have? Russians or greeks? 

Rev


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 19, 2011)

I raise greeks, specificly Iberas. I find them to be a hardy, adaptable tortoise. However, in Portland, you'll have to make some adaptations because of weather. Take a look at my website, there are some pictures there. I have a couple juvinilles avaliable also (3 years old). As for care and set up, it's easier to chat off line because there is so much info to convey. Can you PM me and send me your phone number and I can call? Or you can call me, which ever works better for you.


----------

